# Mini Brag - Trip's CGC and TDI



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Yipee! Trip passed his CGC and TDI test at 7 months old! (has to go back and retest for TDI in 3 months since he 's too young to get the cert. yet.) He is a very good boy!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratualtions!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Congrats!!! That is a sweet picture! He looks like a doll!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

congrats


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone, Kathy, you should see the series of pics leading up to getting that hat on! Ha Ha, he was a total devil.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, outstanding job, you two! Funny, I just looked at the video of him chewing up your grill cover - and here he is, the obedience star!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Congrats! What a handsome pup!


----------



## MJF (Dec 30, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomWow, outstanding job, you two! Funny, I just looked at the video of him chewing up your grill cover - and here he is, the obedience star!


ha ha, he does have his moments!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------

